# Beinharte Clubmeisterschaft 2007



## Bettina (3. September 2007)

Hallo Beinharte, Freundinnen und Freunde,

am Sonntag, dem 16. September finden wieder die allseits beliebten âClubmeisterschaften der Beinhartenâ statt. Aus gegebenem Anlass feiern wir an diesem Tage auch unseren 15. Geburtstag.  

Wir treffen uns um 11.00 Uhr an der GrillhÃ¼tte âLÃ¤rchenwieseâ im Binger Wald (oberhalb der AusgrabungsstÃ¤tte âVilla Rusticaâ).
Auch in diesem Jahr findet wieder ein  'Leistungstest' statt, der diesmal anders als in den Vorjahren sein wird. Die Starterlisten werden um 11:45 geschlossen, also unbedingt vorher eintreffen.   Lasst euch Ã¼berraschen.   
DafÃ¼r benÃ¶tigt ihr natÃ¼rlich eure Bikes, einzelne Nicht-Biker kÃ¶nnen - mit gleichen Chancen- ebenfalls daran teilnehmen.

FÃ¼r Speisen, Brot und GetrÃ¤nke wird in bewÃ¤hrter Weise gesorgt.
Salate, Kaffee, Kuchen, Teller, Besteck und GlÃ¤ser bringt ihr, wie bisher auch, bitte selbst mit.

Wir haben noch folgende Bitte:
Damit wir die Einkaufsmengen planen kÃ¶nnen, meldet euch unter [email protected] unbedingt unter Angabe der Personenzahl bis zum 10. September an!

Sollte eine wetterbedingte Verschiebung erforderlich sein, werdet ihr hier im Forum ebenfalls bis zum 15.09.06 darÃ¼ber informiert.

Info fÃ¼r Nicht-Mitglieder:
Wenn ihr die Beinharten unverbindlich kennen lernen wollt, bieten sich die Clubmeisterschaften geradezu ideal an und ihr seid herzlich dazu eingeladen. Ihr kÃ¶nnt zwanglos mitfeiern, fachsimpeln und wenn Lust besteht, auch, auÃer Konkurrenz, auf eigene Gefahr an den WettkÃ¤mpfen teilnehmen (Helmpflicht!).
Wenn ihr kommen mÃ¶chtet, meldet euch bitte ebenfalls bis zum 10.09. unter [email protected] mit dem Betreff âBeinhart testenâ an.

Ich hoffe wir sehen uns  
Bettina


----------



## arina (3. September 2007)

Hallo Bettina,
ich bin dabei und schon sehr gespannt auf die Prüfungen für die Meisterschaft. 

Wie sieht's aus mit den Wildschweinbratwürstchen? Ihr habt hoffentlich weiterhin einen guten Draht zum Jäger/Förster/Metzger.
Bis bald
Adelheid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (5. September 2007)

@ Präsi: Sei doch bitte mal so gut und halte den Thread ganz oben, damit er nicht unter "ferner liefen" verschwindet. Wär doch schade.

THX

Jürgen


----------



## Bettina (5. September 2007)

arina schrieb:


> Hallo Bettina,
> ich bin dabei und schon sehr gespannt auf die Prüfungen für die Meisterschaft.



Soviel sei veraten: der Uphill ist auch in diesem Jahr nicht Titel-entscheidend  

Gruß Bettina


----------



## Ripman (6. September 2007)

Für alle, die noch nicht wissen, wo sich die Lerchenwiese befindet, bzw. wie Sie dorthin finden, gibt es eine *GoogleMap samt Routenplaner*.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Bettina (7. September 2007)

Danke Jürgen,
jetzt finde ich es sogar mit dem Auto    (hoffentlich!  )  

Gruß Bettina


----------



## Fubbes (7. September 2007)

Bettina schrieb:


> Soviel sei veraten: der Uphill ist auch in diesem Jahr nicht Titel-entscheidend
> 
> Gruß Bettina


Das ist aber blöd. Wie soll ich dann den Pokal wieder gewinnen?

@ripman Es ist die L*ä*rchenwiese.

Bis denne,
   Daniel


----------



## Ripman (7. September 2007)

@ Fubbes: Warum ich mir das nicht behalten kann, kann ich nicht wirklich sagen. Ich habe dort allerdings schon Lerchen gesehen, aber keine Lärchen. Vielleicht kommts daher 

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Werner (8. September 2007)

.


----------



## Ripman (8. September 2007)

Eine Bitte noch von meiner Seite: Auf Grund technischer Probleme und verschiedener Unzulänglichkeiten meines Windoof-PCs, konnte ich erst heute morgen den Newsletter mit der Einladung zur Clubmeisterschaft rausjagen.

Wie ich dabei leider feststellen musste, sind mir wohl einige Kontakte in meinem Verteiler hopps gegangen.

Wer also den aktuellen Rundbrief nicht, oder an die falsche Adresse geliefert bekommen hat, der möge sich doch bitte bei mir melden, damit ich das berichtigen kann.

Vielen Dank für Eure Mithilfe

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Fubbes (9. September 2007)

Ripman schrieb:


> ... konnte ich erst heute morgen den Newsletter mit der Einladung zur Clubmeisterschaft rausjagen.


"Es war die Nachtigall und nicht die Lerche ..."
Ripman zeigt sich lernresistent 

Bis nächsten Sonntag, 
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (9. September 2007)

jou - bin dann auch dabei und freu mich schon.

*Wer mit dem Rad oder Zug anreist, kann mit dem Rad mit rauf fahren. Treff ist um 10.15 Uhr auf dem üblichen Parkplatz an der Nahebrücke.*


----------



## Steinhummer (10. September 2007)

Ripman schrieb:


> Eine Bitte noch von meiner Seite: Auf Grund technischer Probleme und verschiedener Unzulänglichkeiten meines Windoof-PCs, konnte ich erst heute morgen den Newsletter mit der Einladung zur Clubmeisterschaft rausjagen.
> 
> Wie ich dabei leider feststellen musste, sind mir wohl einige Kontakte in meinem Verteiler hopps gegangen.
> 
> ...



Moin Jürgen!
Weiss nicht, ob der Pitt eine Mail bekommen hat, ich jedenfalls nicht. Kann aber sein, dass ich nie im Verteiler war. 
Wie auch immer, wir können uns auch nicht auf der Beinharten-Homepage registrieren, um unser Erscheinen anzukündigen. Wenn möglich, würde ich das jetzt auf diesem Wege tun, ansonsten müssen wir eure Steaks und Würstchen essen, was nicht so nett wäre. 

@ Bettina 
Der Uphill wird vollkommen überbewertet. Lass ihn doch einfach ausfallen! 

Gruss
Clubmeister-Familie


----------



## Mr. Hide (10. September 2007)

Hallo,

ich melde mich hiermit auch an!

Bis Sonntag, falls ich mich nicht auf dem Weg verfahre (passiert mir eigentlich nie ).

LG

Jens


----------



## carboni (10. September 2007)

Ich auch.


----------



## Ripman (10. September 2007)

@ all: Es war nicht daran gedacht, dass man sich über die Homepage anmeldet. Bettina erwartet E-Mails zum Thema auf [email protected]

Da sich jetzt aber abzeichnet, dass Ihr das Forum als Anmeldeplattform nutzen möchtet, sollte das auch funktionieren, sofern Bettina hier nachschaut.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Bettina (10. September 2007)

nachgeschaut und abgezählt  

Übrigens mehrfach anmelden bedeutet nicht, das man doppelt soviel essen und trinken darf als wie normal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (10. September 2007)

Präsi schrieb:


> *Wer mit dem Rad oder Zug anreist, kann mit dem Rad mit rauf fahren. Treff ist um 10.15 Uhr auf dem üblichen Parkplatz an der Nahebrücke.*


Du fährst nicht direkt hoch? 
Naja egal, ich suche mir meinen Weg. Alleine muss ich mich auch nicht hetzen am Sonntag morgen. Bis wann muss ich denn die Schranke aufschließen?

@Bettina Wer sich doppelt anmeldet, braucht bei den Contests natürlich auch die doppelte Punktzahl 

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Ripman (10. September 2007)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Bis wann muss ich denn die Schranke aufschließen?



Hi Fubbes, 

würde mal so spätestens 10:30 h, besser noch 10:15 h vorschlagen.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Ripman (11. September 2007)

@all: Wer von Euch plant denn zumindest die Anfahrt von Mainz mit dem Rad (außer Mr.Cannondale, bei dem ist das ja eh klar)??

Ich wollte so kurz nach 9:00Uhr in Gonsenheim starten und dann relativ gemütlich am Rhein entlang nach Bingen düsen. Vielleicht hat ja sonst noch jemand Lust dazu (halbwegs normales Wetter vorausgesetzt)?

CU

Jürgen


----------



## rübi (11. September 2007)

Hi Jürgen,

ich würd mich anschließen.

bis dann
Stefan


----------



## Ripman (11. September 2007)

Ei subbär 

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Brice (14. September 2007)

Ey subba, ich komme auch...

Sind die Prüfungen auch für Smarts geignet? 

@ steinhummer: falls du kommst, bitte das Nachthemd mitbringen. Danke, ganz lieb von dir.

@ Ripman: wie waren nochmal die Anmeldedaten für den Clubbereich der beinharten Homepage? -> eMail an mich, danke 

Brice


----------



## Ripman (14. September 2007)

@Brice: Nix da, die Zugangsdaten bekommen nur Biker. Les mal unsere Clubstatuten, da sind Cabrio- und Smartfahrer prinzipiell nicht erlaubt und können daher leider keine Zugangsdaten zum Clubbereich bekommen. Sorry 

CU

Jürgen

P.S.: Mail mir doch mal Deine Mailadresse


----------



## Ruderbock (15. September 2007)

@Ripman:
Wann planst Du denn in Heidesheim / Heidenfahrt an dem schön neu zurechtgemachten Platz zu sein?? (am Ufer)
Ich komme auch mim Rad und freu mich drauf

Bis denne
Jens


----------



## Ripman (15. September 2007)

Hi Jänz,

wenn alles so klappt, wie vorgesehen, bin ich mit Rübi zwischen 9:35 und 9:40  in Heidenfahrt. Dort wollte auch Clemens noch zu uns stoßen. Versuche also um diese Zeit am Treffpunkt zu sein.

Bis denne

Jürgen


----------



## Darkwing (15. September 2007)

Komme morgen dann auch zum Treffpunkt in Heidenfahrt 

, bis dann, Grüße,

Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (15. September 2007)

ei gut - da keiner um 10.15 zum parkplatz zu kommen scheint, fahre ich direkt von mü-sa rauf. 

aber nicht mit fubbes - dat is mir zu früh...


----------



## Raschauer (15. September 2007)

Ripman schrieb:


> Hi Jänz,
> 
> wenn alles so klappt, wie vorgesehen, bin ich mit Rübi zwischen 9:35 und 9:40  in Heidenfahrt. Dort wollte auch Clemens noch zu uns stoßen. Versuche also um diese Zeit am Treffpunkt zu sein.
> 
> ...



Ach ich dachte wir treffen uns um 9.30 Uhr in Ingelheim an der Fähre? bin dann so um 9.45Uhr an der Fähre.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Mr. Hide (16. September 2007)

Präsi schrieb:


> ei gut - da keiner um 10.15 zum parkplatz zu kommen scheint, fahre ich direkt von mü-sa rauf.
> 
> aber nicht mit fubbes - dat is mir zu früh...



Doch ich! Bitte, bitte komm an den Naheparkplatz, ich finde sonst nicht hoch


----------



## carboni (16. September 2007)

Mr. Hide schrieb:


> Doch ich! Bitte, bitte komm an den Naheparkplatz, ich finde sonst nicht hoch



*Moin*
00:30 Uhr? Wo bist du denn wieder rumgefahren? 

Bis später.

Achim


----------



## Jens77 (16. September 2007)

MOIN.

@ Mr. Hide und Präsi, 
ich bin 10:15 in Bingen am Naheparkplatz. Wenn ihr da seid fahren wir zusammen hoch.

Bis später
Jens


----------



## TH64 (16. September 2007)

Schöne Clubmeisterschaft,
Danke an die Organisatoren,super Essen und lauter nette Leute.
Besser geht es nicht!


----------



## Bettina (16. September 2007)

Hallo @all,
nun stehen sie fest, die Clubmeister 2007.
In diesem Jahr wurde die Meisterschaft von 9 zufällig ermittelten Teams ausgetragen.
Dabei waren 8 Prüfungen zu bestehen:
Der Beinharte Wissenstest 
Der Radwurf
Der Kurbellauf
Der Mini-Marathon
Der Geschicklichkeitsparcour
Das Schlauchwechseln
Die Schatzsuche per GPS
Der Highlander 

Clubmeister 2007:
Team 'Kopi Luwak' mit Adelheid, Jens S. und Jörg H.    

Zweitbeste:
Team 'Team 4' mit Stefan L., Max R. und Pitt R.   

Drittplatzierte:
Team 'Kugelschreiber aus dem Auto' mit Achim, Thomas H. und Matthias P.  

4. Platz:
Team 'Majeda' mit Marion, Jens G. und Daniel
5. Platz:
Team 'sechs' mit Jens W., Andreas St., Werner W.
6. Platz:
Team 'Team zwo' mit Markus B., Jürgen R. und Oliver V.
7. Platz:
Team 'Bugsbeat' mit Heide, Jochen H. und Eric
8. Platz: 
Team '1. FC Ohrenbrücke' (unser Gästeteam) mit Dana, Jennifer und Tom
9. Platz:
Team: 'Lefty' mit Jasmin, Rolf, Michael 

Die Besten in den einzelnen Wettbewerben:
*Beinharter Wissenstest *
1. 'Team zwo' 2. 'Kopi Luwak'
*Radwurf*
1. 'Bugsbeat' 2. 'Kopi Luwak'
*Kurbellauf*
1. '1. FC Ohrenbrücke', 2. 'sechs'
*Mini-Marathon*
1. 'Kugelschreiber aus dem Auto', 2. 'Majeda'
*Geschicklichkeitsparcour*
1. 'Team 4', 2. 'Kopi Luwak'
*Schlauchwechseln*
1. 'Kopi Luwak', 2. 'Team 4'
*Schatzsuche per GPS*
1. 'Team zwo', 2. 'Kugelschreiber aus dem Auto'
*Highlander *
1. 'Team 4' , 2. 'Majeda'

Es war auch kulinarisch ein gelungener Tag dank des besonderen Einsatzes unseres Kochteams (rechte Hand war Torsten) und unseres Club-Konditors Frank (Kaffee Köppl aus Bingen)  

Die Fragebögen sowie die Lösungen werden wir noch auf unserer Homepage zur Verfügung stellen.

Anläßlich unseres 15-jährigen Jubiläums erhielten alle anwesenden Clubmitglieder ein Beinhart-Weizenbierglas, wer nicht dabei sein konnte, kann ein solches zum Selbstkostenpreis bei mir erwerben.  

Bis bald wieder 
Bettina


----------



## Mr. Hide (16. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

im Namen des Teams Kopi Luwak möchte ich mit herzlich für die heutige gelungene Clubmeisterschaft bedanken 
Ist natürlich einfach, dass jetzt zu schreiben 
Da die Frage nach unseren Dopingmitteln aufkam, heute morgen habe ich Kopi Luwak getrunken (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kopi_Luwak)
und während der Wettbewerbe sah mein rad so aus








Tolle Wettbewerbe, tolle Stimmung, tolle Verpflegung, tolles Wetter - Herz, was willst du mehr? Vielleicht ´ne Torte?






Einzig meine Doofheit, die dazu geführt hat, dass mein Weizenglas auf dem Naheparkplatz stehen geblieben ist, trübt das Bild . Also bitte eines für mich zum späteren Erwerb zurücklegen.

Gruß und so....

Jens


----------



## Steinhummer (16. September 2007)

Moin an Alle!
Es war supertoll, was ihr in diesem Jahr auf die Beine gestellt habt. Danke an die Organisation und natürlich das Verpflegungsteam. 
Ich hab mal ein paar Bilder auf Flickr ins Beinharte Album hochgeladen:
Beinharte Clumbeisterschaften

Gruss

Heide


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raschauer (16. September 2007)

Hallo,
wie ich lesen mußte war Jens genau so schusselig wie ich, denn ich habe auch meinen  heiligen Gral  ( Clubweizenglas ) stehen lassen.
Als Finderlohn ist ein Weizen ausgeschrieben. 

War heute ein super schöner Tag auch wenn ich etwas Pech hatte.
Ein dickes Lob auch nochmal an unseren Koch. 

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Turbotom (16. September 2007)

Hallo Gruß an ALLE!!!!!

Super Essen DANK an die Köche war echt super.... 

Ansonsten wars ein SUPER Fest nochmal  DANKE   an ALLE die mitgewirkt haben, war echt gut.  

Auch dank an meine Team Kameraden vom TEAM 2 war echt Toll Jungs.      

In der Abteilung Fotos was zum Schmunzeln. auch für Jürgen.


----------



## Werner (16. September 2007)

Ja, Spaß hatten wir und es hat rundum gestimmt. Danke allen, die organisatorisch dazu beigetragen haben.

Nun, einige werden aber jetzt traurig sein weil sie etwas auf der Lärchenwiese vergessen haben, als da wären:

1. Ein Weizenbierglas mit Beinhart-Emblem

2. Eine Cycle-Planet Trinkflasche mit orangefearbenem Inhalt...

3. Ein blauer Korkenzieher mit Kapselmesser

4. Ein schwarzer Buff

Wer also etwas vermissen sollte meldet sich...

Bilder gibt es die Tage....

Gruß 
...Werner

@Heide: Flickr geht leider nur mit Registrierung...


----------



## Steinhummer (17. September 2007)

Werner schrieb:
			
		

> @Heide: Flickr geht leider nur mit Registrierung...



So müsste es jetzt gehen.
Beinharte Clumbeisterschaften

oder so

als Album: Beinharte Clubmeisterschaften

Gruss


----------



## Ripman (17. September 2007)

Auch von uns ein herzliches Dankeschön.

Ich denke, man kann mit Fug und Recht von einer der schönsten Clubmeisterschaften sprechen. Es hat einfach alles gepasst.

CU

Jürgen

@Heide: Sehr schöne Bilder, danke.


----------



## Fresh Lemon (17. September 2007)

Aaaahhhhhrrrggg.... Was ist den das für ein Spaßverein? 
Eine Dowhnhilloma, ein Typ mit nem Starrbike und ein Assosfuzzi als Clubmeister, da kann ja der Anspruch nicht hoch gewesen sein 

Bin ich froh, dass ich mit dem Laden nichts zu tun hab´

Ein verstörter Fresh Lemon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (17. September 2007)

> Eine Dowhnhilloma, ein Typ mit nem Starrbike und ein Assosfuzzi als Clubmeister, da kann ja der Anspruch nicht hoch gewesen sein



Und dann wurde unsere 'Downhill-Oma' auf dem schwierigen Geschicklichkeits- Parcour nur von Max übertroffen.  

Woran man mal wieder sieht, dass jeder eine Chance hat. Er/Sie muss nur gut fahren können!


----------



## maifelder (17. September 2007)

Fresh Lemon schrieb:


> Aaaahhhhhrrrggg.... Was ist den das für ein Spaßverein?
> Eine Dowhnhilloma, ein Typ mit nem Starrbike und ein Assosfuzzi als Clubmeister, da kann ja der Anspruch nicht hoch gewesen sein
> 
> Bin ich froh, dass ich mit dem Laden nichts zu tun hab´
> ...





Ist CubeNaurod Dein Bruder im Geiste, oder bist Du es selbst.

Halte einfach die Fresse und zieh´ Leine.


----------



## carboni (17. September 2007)

Ripman schrieb:


> Auch von uns ein herzliches Dankeschön.
> 
> Ich denke, man kann mit Fug und Recht von einer der schönsten Clubmeisterschaften sprechen. Es hat einfach alles gepasst.
> 
> ...




Suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuper! 

Danke an Alle.

Achim


----------



## Brice (17. September 2007)

Turbotom schrieb:


> In der Abteilung Fotos was zum Schmunzeln. auch für Jürgen.








Das ist doch ein Fake. Der Ripman ist doch immer in den ersten 5 Sekunden ausgeschieden....


----------



## Fresh Lemon (17. September 2007)

maifelder schrieb:


> Halte einfach die Fresse und zieh´ Leine.



Sehr geehrter Triathlet,

lerne du erstmal Berabgfahrn mit deinem Plastikrad mit den 4 viel zu dicken Speichen (gehört sowieso nicht in den Wald) 

Ich zieh´ dann wie gewünscht Leine!

Freshie


----------



## Steinhummer (17. September 2007)

Heyho!

Wollte Protest einl... ach Quatsch! - mich auch noch mal bedanken!   War ein sehr gelungenes Fest! Mein besonderer Dank gilt den Kuchenbäckern, Salatpflanzern und dem Paella-Trupp _Villabajo_ - konnte mich gegen 15h fast nicht mehr rühren, so rund war ich!

 

Pitt R.


----------



## maifelder (17. September 2007)

Fresh Lemon schrieb:


> Sehr geehrter Triathlet,
> 
> lerne du erstmal Berabgfahrn mit deinem Plastikrad mit den 4 viel zu dicken Speichen (gehört sowieso nicht in den Wald)
> 
> ...





So lange ich berghoch fast immer der Schnellste bin, kann ich mir bergab Zeit lassen. Im Training muss ich nicht die Sau rauslassen, mache ich dafür lieber im WK.

Da Du ja weißt wer ich bin, wäre es nett, wenn Du Dich outen würdest, damit ich weiß, mit wem ich es zu tun habe.


----------



## Steinhummer (17. September 2007)

Brice schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein Fake. Der Ripman ist doch immer in den ersten 5 Sekunden ausgeschieden....


Deswegen hat er seit gestern ja auch einen neuen Spitznamen: "Lowlander - es kann nur einen geben!"  

St.


----------



## Ripman (17. September 2007)

@ Fresh Lemon: tse tse tse
@ maifelder: Du musst Dir keine Sorgen machen, der will nur spielen

CU

Jürgen


----------



## X-Präsi (17. September 2007)

maifelder schrieb:


> So lange ich berghoch fast immer der Schnellste bin, kann ich mir bergab Zeit lassen. Im Training muss ich nicht die Sau rauslassen, mache ich dafür lieber im WK.
> 
> Da Du ja weißt wer ich bin, wäre es nett, wenn Du Dich outen würdest, damit ich weiß, mit wem ich es zu tun habe.



Du bist das, der nicht weiß, wer Fresh Lemon ist.
Du kennst ihn gewiß und hast ihn noch nie ernst genommen 

@ Orga-Team: danke für den schönen Tag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RipItKaputt (18. September 2007)

Es singt für sie heute: Das Niveau
Unter der Leitung von: Keine Ahnung wovon er redet
Wir wünschen: Gute Unterhaltung!
 



Fresh Lemon schrieb:


> Aaaahhhhhrrrggg.... Was ist den das für ein Spaßverein?
> Eine Dowhnhilloma, ein Typ mit nem Starrbike und ein Assosfuzzi als Clubmeister, da kann ja der Anspruch nicht hoch gewesen sein
> 
> Bin ich froh, dass ich mit dem Laden nichts zu tun hab´
> ...



Ich fand die Clubmeisterschaften super!
Die bewegten Bilder sind vielversprechend und werden von mir noch appetitlich zurechtgeschnitten.

Gruß


----------



## arina (18. September 2007)

Die Downhill-Oma meldet sich auch noch mal zu Wort:
erstmal war alles perfekt - natürlich auch weil Kopi Luwak gewonnen hat  
zweitens Dank für die Arbeit des Orgateams, das dafür sorgte, dass nicht allzuviel gemogelt wurde ... 
Drittens tja, fresh lemon, nicht mosern, mitfahren das nächste Mal  
Gruß
Adelheid


----------



## zena (19. September 2007)

hall jungs und mädels,
nette sache eure club-meisterschaft auf so ideen muss man mal kommen 
gratulation an alle gewinner, gaaaaanz besondere    an adelheid...hast den jungs mal gezeigt wo der hammer hängt 

@carboni: wie du bist nur dritter geworden? schäm disch  

@präsi: du siehst gut aus auf den fotos, richtig entspannt und sorglos la dolce vita tut dir gut 

grüße aus der palz
zena


----------



## Werner (19. September 2007)

Die Party ist vorbei:






Mehr Erinnerungen gibt es hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/418105/cat/19846

Gruß...
...Werner


----------



## Ripman (20. September 2007)

Hi Werner,

schöne Pics  Aber mich bitte wieder löschen.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Brice (20. September 2007)

Deinen Account im Forum kannst du selber löschen, dazu brauchst du den Werner nicht. Änderung des Nicks (z.B. in Lowrider) kannst du auch alleine machen.

Konnte heute leider nicht zum Bike-Treff kommen. War im Homeoffice und wechsel jetzt mal langsam den Schlafanzug .

Das Buch vom Boning ist gut, aber nicht klasse. Den Nuhr werde ich nach den ersten Seiten wohl nicht weiterlesen, es sei denn, ich habe wirklich Langweile.

Brice


----------



## Werner (20. September 2007)

Ripman schrieb:


> Aber mich bitte wieder löschen.



Wie gewünscht....aber das von "Joe Ultra-Cool" zu löschen habe ich einfach nicht über´s Herz gebracht.  

...Werner


----------



## RipItKaputt (21. September 2007)

Sodala ... ich hab dann die Clubmeisterschaften mal auf handliche 5min runtergeköchelt für alle, die sich das Ganze in der Zusammenfassung ansehen wollen. Achtung, youtubequalität   Maz ab!




Edit: Ok, die quali stinkt, ich gebs zu


----------



## carboni (21. September 2007)

Widder suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuper!

Gruß
Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edler von Hide (21. September 2007)

Welch herrlich Bild erfreut mein Aug,
alle waren da und nicht der Smaug 
Ein Spektakulum von Rang und Namen,
Carbon - Alu - Stahl als Rahmen.
Die Reifen aus Kautschuk, die Speichen Nirosta,
da fragt sich so mancher:"Quanta costa?"
Die Beinharten, ein Bund für´s Leben - Was kann es schöneres Geben 

Ihr Edler von Hide

p.s.: Ich musste mit Grauen vernehmen, dass mein treuer Fahrensmann, der Earl of Scottsboro, bei seiner Paradedisziplin "Highlander" disqualifiziert wurde. Dass hätte es früher nicht gegeben.....


----------



## Bettina (21. September 2007)

Edler von Hide schrieb:


> Ich musste mit Grauen vernehmen, dass mein treuer Fahrensmann, der Earl of Scottsborough, bei seiner Paradedisziplin "Highlander" disqualifiziert wurde. Dass hätte es früher nicht gegeben.....




Das stimmt, früher wäre er sofort erhängt worden, bevor der Mob sich rächt!


----------



## Ripman (21. September 2007)

Hi Jochen,

klasse. Das gibts doch hoffentlich auch in HD-Ready-Qualität zur Weihnachtsfeier, oder??

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Bettina (21. September 2007)

@Jochen: da freuen wir uns doch umso mehr auf die Weihnachtsfeier!

Super Sach. 

Vielen Dank dafür und bis bald
Bettina


----------



## arina (21. September 2007)

Bei solchen Aussichten komm ich dies Jahr bestimmt zur Weihnachtsfeier 

Übrigens Bettina, ein passender Ausritt ist schon in Arbeit 

Gruß
Adelheid


----------

